# need some help guys.....



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I have recently gotten a Remington model 14 .30. I would like to know if I can still buy ammo for this gun. I tried to do some research but since I am illiterate when it comes to guns, I don't know what I'm looking for. Anyone have any experience with this gun?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, but unless you reload it aint exactly going to be cheap. What do you plan on doing with it?


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Well I planned on shooting and maybe hunting with it


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

What ammo do I buy?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Its .30 Remington and will run you about a buck a pop. WAY too steep for my blood. Id put it on the wall and get something better and cheaper to shoot.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh so the ammo is still available


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, google is your friend.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Its .30 Remington and will run you about a buck a pop. WAY too steep for my blood. Id put it on the wall and get something better and cheaper to shoot.


thats not bad, i bout shat when i bought .444 ammo...


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Search on Gun Broker.com and you can find vintage ammo. Buy a couple of boxes and save the brass for reloading. The .30 Remington round is a "Rimless" 30-30 round. The brass can reloaded to 30-30 specs.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I appreciate all the help guys bare with me I am a noob. So I can use 30-30 ammo instead of trying to find the .30?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason u fish too much...a buck a shot is good..."normal" calibers go 1.50 plus.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Try '' Remington Society of America " DONT USE 30-30 ammo! With the rim it probably won't chamber.


----------



## XnotedgeanymoreX (Mar 15, 2010)

These folks have some, but they are proud of it...

http://www.ammo-one.com/30Remington.html


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

XnotedgeanymoreX said:


> These folks have some, but they are proud of it...
> 
> http://www.ammo-one.com/30Remington.html


Wow! No doubt thanks for the info though


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Jason said:


> Jason u fish too much...a buck a shot is good..."normal" calibers go 1.50 plus.


Maybe for the guys that shoot half a box of "shells" a year but when I go to the range (sadly rarely these days) I'm throwing down at least a couple hundred rounds, excluding .22. Normal to me is 7.62x39, 7.62x51, 7.62x54r, 5.56, 5.45x39, 9x19, .45, 9x18, etc etc. Ok so 9x18 isnt exactly normal this side of the world....

OP, with youre EXTREMELY limited knowledge of the basics of firearms I suggest hitting up something a bit easier to deal with. 

A quick cursory glance at gunbroker puts the value of your rifle around $300. You can get you an SKS for about that much, shoot it for less then 30 cents a pop, much easier to work on and maintain and would be an excellent hunting rifle for around here.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I see where you are coming from but this is a family heirloom that I would like to say I have at least fired. I understand its probably not the most economical weapon to buy ammo for. But it didn't matter if they were $5 a round I would just like to shoot this gun.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, I thought you meant you really wanted to throw some lead down range. Just make sure you get some .30 Remington and youre good to go. 

They stopped making these 75+ years ago I think so unless you know its been fired recently and in great shape, Id at least have a smith look at it first to be on the safe side.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm not sure when the last time it was fired but I do know that everything seems to work.


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

that is a well built gun you have.I have a model 8 in 30rem great deer gun still shoot it ,buy some ammo and have at it


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

bdyboarder86 said:


> I'm not sure when the last time it was fired but I do know that everything seems to work.


Just clean the crap outta it...buy some shells and go to town! Heck, you can drag it out to my place and I'll clean it fer ya then you can shoot it!!! I love cleaning guns!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

vicious circle said:


> that is a well built gun you have.I have a model 8 in 30rem great deer gun still shoot it ,buy some ammo and have at it


Where do you get your ammo from?


----------



## vulture42 (Nov 22, 2013)

Go to MidwayUSA.com to check for the .30 Brass. They usually have brass. For older weapons I usually purchase 1-200 cases then reload. Much cheaper and you can tune your loads to your specifications. If you have question send me a PM


----------



## Allen Emmons (May 29, 2010)

*.30*

Is this the same as .30 remington AR...midway has this


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't know I saw that though


----------

